# Please help to identify this Bianchi frame...



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Can any Bianchophiles out there tell me the model year of this frame? I have purchased it second hand from the photos provided, but the owner was unable to validate the manufacturing year. 

Anyone have an educated guess? I should have the frame this coming Monday, if a serial number helps with identification...

Many thanks,
Cam


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I am no expert but it looks like an '00 or '01.


----------



## CyclingArkansas (Jan 16, 2006)

I am pretty sure its a 2001 Veloce....My 2k2 and 2k6 Veloce's look exactly like that....


----------

